# Best pair of safety glasses I've owned - $4.99



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Amazon.com: Milwaukee 49-17-2400 MK2400 Safety Glasses Clear Hard Coat: Home Improvement

Excellent fit, at least for me. Not anti-fog, but otherwise fantastic. I have one, and just ordered two more.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chris

To make them anti-fog ,drill a 1/16" hole in the corner of the Plastic lens..

=======





Cocheseuga said:


> Amazon.com: Milwaukee 49-17-2400 MK2400 Safety Glasses Clear Hard Coat: Home Improvement
> 
> Excellent fit, at least for me. Not anti-fog, but otherwise fantastic. I have one, and just ordered two more.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Cocheseuga said:


> Amazon.com: Milwaukee 49-17-2400 MK2400 Safety Glasses Clear Hard Coat: Home Improvement
> 
> Excellent fit, at least for me. Not anti-fog, but otherwise fantastic. I have one, and just ordered two more.



From my experience, buy 10 pair. They'll change the frame design next month, and they'll never fit that well again. (at least that's what happens with work boots)


----------

